# Quadrant Updated! Post Scores



## BFirebird101 (Dec 20, 2011)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## BFirebird101 (Dec 20, 2011)

Rom: liquidsmooth beta 4
Kernel: newest franco1350ghz

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

AOKP Build: 23
Franco 16.2 Kernel

Quadrant Score: 2750


----------



## zerocool79346 (Jan 10, 2012)

Stock 4.0.4

Quadrant: 2501

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## evilhunter101 (Jun 6, 2011)

GummyNex 7.0 (need to update)

Quadrant: 3231


----------



## cdmta (Dec 18, 2011)

3215

On CNA 133 w/ IMO 1.10exp2 @ 1.35ghz


----------



## mzimand (Jun 6, 2011)

Liquid Beta 4
Trinity Any-384 kernel

Quadrant v2.0
3286


----------



## mcbrocker (Oct 15, 2011)

Aokp m3 IMO 1.10
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## relkma (Jun 13, 2011)

Aokp b23 with morfic trinity 384 rd kernel.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## gtx1 (Dec 17, 2011)

I got 2955 on CNA 1.3.3.

Does anyone else notice that the Galaxy Nexus's CPU score is the same as the Nexus S's total score usually?

Pretty sweet.


----------



## Rhodester757 (Jul 17, 2011)

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/814/screenshot2012021316464.png/


----------



## doublea500 (Dec 22, 2011)

zerocool79346 said:


> Stock 4.0.4
> 
> Quadrant: 2501
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


stock 4.0.4 with lean kernel
quadrant: 2508. thankyou lean kernel for the +7 .


----------



## SomeGuyDude (Jul 3, 2011)

AOKP23, Imo's exp230 running at 1.2GHz and Interactive X. 2569.

So nothing overclocked. STILL got a way higher score.


----------



## exarkun (Dec 4, 2011)

Anyone else have the market telling them their verizon samsung galaxy nexus is not compatible? I'm running aokp milestone 3.


----------



## housry23 (Aug 25, 2011)

CM9 Kang by winner00 with Franco Kernel 16.2

3312


----------



## droidmakespwn (Jun 14, 2011)

Liquid beta 4-3297










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## BFirebird101 (Dec 20, 2011)

I still have the highest score haha! Beat me if you can 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## eliteguard32 (Dec 17, 2011)

Aokp build 22 and trinity 1.5ghz kernel

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Stock 4.0.4, 
imos, 
overclocked to 1350,
2900 quadrant score.


----------



## ghostRdr (Aug 24, 2011)

GummyNex 0.7.6

Lean Kernel 1.10.0

1.2Ghz

2554 quadrant score


----------



## 9wire (Aug 24, 2011)

AOKPm3 trinity 1.56/512








Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Dick Ripple (Jan 14, 2012)

AOKP milestone 2
Franco #12
3486
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

9 3/16"

Oh, wait... Wrong measuring contest.

If you must know...









One single run on imoseyon's leankernel 1.10.0exp2 on hotplug governor 230-1350 on RootzBoat v8.


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

9wire said:


> AOKPm3 trinity 1.56/512
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Old version. Go update in the market.


----------



## 9wire (Aug 24, 2011)

abqnm said:


> Old version. Go update in the market.


All of a sudden market tells me apps aren't compatible with my phone.







finally found a work around 








Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## rexdog1888 (Aug 2, 2011)

AOKP build 22
Imoseyon 1.10 exp 2
3464
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## dug-e-fresh (Nov 10, 2011)

3612, first pass on AKOP M3 w/Trinity NP RD @ 1350hz, using on demand governor. Gonna try a couple more passes...


----------



## cvbcbcmv (Sep 14, 2011)

2625 AOKP 23 with francos latest, got right up wtih their standard for galaxy nexus on stock 4.0.4.


----------



## dug-e-fresh (Nov 10, 2011)

3702 with performance governor and actually mem score was 130 LOWER than the 3612 pass. So all things perfect, 3800+ doesn't seem impossible.


----------



## Brian (Jun 7, 2011)

Damn what is wrong with mine? Haha

Codename Android 1.3.3

Sent from my Gnex


----------



## exarkun (Dec 4, 2011)

9wire said:


> All of a sudden market tells me apps aren't compatible with my phone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does the market think you have a verizon samsung galaxy nexus?


----------



## alatedseraph (Jan 23, 2012)

Holy shit Im beginning to think my nexus is broke... i got 2013... that was 23 with imo 1.10.0 exp2, unless 23 installed its own kernel, forgot to check that before i nandroided for other reasons..


----------



## combatmedic870 (Aug 31, 2011)

Brian said:


> Damn what is wrong with mine? Haha
> 
> Codename Android 1.3.3
> 
> Sent from my Gnex


one of your cores are off via hot plug. its the only way.


----------



## exarkun (Dec 4, 2011)

Yuck, mine gets 2001 with AOKP milestone 3. Stock kernel.


----------



## 9wire (Aug 24, 2011)

exarkun said:


> Does the market think you have a verizon samsung galaxy nexus?


A lil' reinstall of the rom and gapps and theme seem to have fixed it. Messed around and had a mutant theme, looked cool but borked a couple things.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## gravitas (Jul 12, 2011)

exarkun said:


> Yuck, mine gets 2001 with AOKP milestone 3. Stock kernel.


Glad im not alone! I got 2023 running AOKP Build 23







stock kernel.


----------



## exarkun (Dec 4, 2011)

exarkun said:


> Yuck, mine gets 2001 with AOKP milestone 3. Stock kernel.


Installed Liquidsmooth ICS beta 4 and got 2565 with stock kernel.


----------



## centerfinger (Jan 12, 2012)

1850 ish with aokp m3 and a crap ton of theme mods and no over clocking. Looks like I got a do some re-installations. Somethings wrong.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm on AOKP v22 with Lean Kernel v1.10 exp 2 - 230
[OC = 230/1350]


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Can't get above 1900. WTH!

Aokp 23 stock


----------



## zathus (Jan 2, 2012)

Aokp 22 fransicos 13.1

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## kameleongt (Jun 7, 2011)

Gummy 7.6 IMO 1.09, 2837 score Max 1350 on interactiveX


----------



## gravitas (Jul 12, 2011)

Aokp 23 but now on Franco 16.2, gazelle, 1350 scores much improved. Image upload fail, Scored 3125
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## BFirebird101 (Dec 20, 2011)

dug-e-fresh said:


> 3702 with performance governor and actually mem score was 130 LOWER than the 3612 pass. So all things perfect, 3800+ doesn't seem impossible.


How the hell did you get that?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## msburr87 (Jun 24, 2011)

3654 on trinity 1382 kernal and rootzboat 8.1... butter smooth on regular usage too

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## testingchip (Jul 23, 2011)

Imos underclocked and undervolted on interactivex. My daily setup. Black ice rom.aokp ftw 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## kicker22004 (Jun 12, 2011)

For those of you getting 1600-1900, I had the same problem running Liquid b4 with 1.4ghz...couldn't figure it out. I wiped rom and same thing...i had to Format system and reinstall the rom and that did it now i'm at 3200. Could be i had another rom parts left over slowing up my cpu??? donno but that did it.


----------



## thisismalhotra (Sep 14, 2011)

AOKP b23 stock kernel

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

Whats up everyone can someone please school me on why quadrant scores are important and how they come into effect in everyday use of the phone??? Ive seen plenty of devs say they mean nothing at all just for a show and tell factor. Please enlighten me to why you all feel you must score high in this....


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

jr313 said:


> Whats up everyone can someone please school me on why quadrant scores are important and how they come into effect in everyday use of the phone??? Ive seen plenty of devs say they mean nothing at all just for a show and tell factor. Please enlighten me to why you all feel you must score high in this....


I don't think anyone here is saying they are important. It's just a benchmark & they are comparing scores. Nothing more.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

If you guys are getting low scores reboot your phone then let your phone sit untouched for ~10 minutes. The run the app.


----------



## exarkun (Dec 4, 2011)

For those getting low scores, turn on "force GPU rendering" in developer options of settings. I suspect many of the people with high scores have that enabled.

There really should be a standard for reporting these scores...


----------



## rman18 (Jan 13, 2012)

AOKP 22
Iso's Lean's newest (10) EXP2 (350/1200, IntX)
Force GPU = ON
3174


----------



## loudaccord (Oct 5, 2011)

3287 GNex AOKP 22 ISO's LK10 1350iX
2935 Nexus S Nexus Beam and MK's 1300 kernel. (1.3ghz)

sadly, I think I could get my Nexus S faster than the Galaxy Nexus still lol... goes to show


----------



## beehiveblack (Sep 23, 2011)

Stock liquid rom... 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

Sorry I meant in general everyone always talks about how high a quadrant score they have or looking for a higher one on any phone from my old Dinc to the TB to any phone really. Is this some sort of measuring stick?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Spartan051xKurtA (Jul 31, 2011)

I concur with this!!! I just tried and it worked I was only getting 2900 Max on imo 1.10.exp2 and now I'm getting this



exarkun said:


> For those getting low scores, turn on "force GPU rendering" in developer options of settings. I suspect many of the people with high scores have that enabled.
> 
> There really should be a standard for reporting these scores...


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## wideopn11 (Aug 1, 2011)

3234
4.0.4 stock deodexed
1.10.0 lean kernel/interactivex 1350 MHz


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

Stock 4.0.4 with drods latest kernel

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## thatguy188 (Sep 28, 2011)

GummyNex 0.7.6 on leankernel 1.9










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

Rom: Black Ice
Kernel: Trinity 138
On demand gov
Score: 3681

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## winner00 (Jun 6, 2011)

My CM9 Kang
Franco's #17
3770


----------



## loudaccord (Oct 5, 2011)

winner00 said:


> My CM9 Kang
> Franco's #17
> 3770


AHHH I got exactly the same thing... just flashed FF #17 @1.5ghz


----------



## winner00 (Jun 6, 2011)

loudaccord said:


> AHHH I got exactly the same thing... just flashed FF #17 @1.5ghz


Whats weird though is I can't seem to get that high again.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Stock 4.0.2

Without "Force GPU rendering" 1988 and 2027
With "Force GPU rendering" 2276 and 2326

That wasn't in order, I got 1988, 2276, 2326, then 2027. First and last test were without forced GPU rendering.

This wasn't after a reboot and I hadn't bothered to kill things that might have slowed it down. I have Tasker and Beautiful Widgets weather notification so that might have slowed things a bit. I don't care for artificial benchmarks though.


----------



## loudaccord (Oct 5, 2011)

winner00 said:


> Whats weird though is I can't seem to get that high again.


it was on my 2nd run I got that... I ran 3 more times and 3732 is what I keep getting now:


----------



## BFirebird101 (Dec 20, 2011)

I also have number 17 how do you overclock to 1.5? It's not in app

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## loudaccord (Oct 5, 2011)

BFirebird101 said:


> I also have number 17 how do you overclock to 1.5? It's not in app
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


SetCPU or System Tuner


----------



## BFirebird101 (Dec 20, 2011)

Yeah I hit auto flash but it didn't it's good now

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## 9wire (Aug 24, 2011)

Flashed b23 with a full wipe, new gapps, franco 17.2, scores under 2000. I don't know...went back to Trinity, back up to 2700. Going to let it settle a bit. Don't know if the varying scores mean screwy phone or app. Running as bare bones as I can, no apps I don't use, froze a bunch, too.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## winner00 (Jun 6, 2011)

New high:









Using Franco #17. 1 @ 700-1500 with francoturtle.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

winner00 said:


> New high:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Download Adaway...it'll get rid of those annoying ads at the bottom for ya


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

My highest ever was 37 but I deleted all my screenshots. Trinity's 1536 volted up to 1400

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

Sent my first try, figured I'd send a second. Btw, I'm running aokp b22 also.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## BFirebird101 (Dec 20, 2011)

Keep them coming!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## wideopn11 (Aug 1, 2011)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## tb7andro (Dec 16, 2011)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

